

How The Discovery Of Geologic Time Changed Our View Of The World - pg
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/09/070913081021.htm

======
bluishgreen
This documentary describes the story in a very nice way.
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpbevfWrYg0&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpbevfWrYg0&feature=PlayList&p=F1AC74A8C56F0872&index=0))

This is an 8 part documentary. Well worth your time.

If you want more details I highly recommend the book that came along with the
documentary. Earth Story. ([http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Story-Forces-Shaped-
Planet/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Story-Forces-Shaped-
Planet/dp/0691116628/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/105-1430383-7844418?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190074321&sr=8-1))

------
tdedecko
The article did not go into a lot of detail about how the development of the
geologic timescale contributed to the science of geology. One of the most
important contributions of the timescale was giving scientists a framework to
correlate geologic events. For example the KT boundary groups the events of a
mass extinction, elevated trace amounts of iridium, and the impact crater in
Mexico. Before the timescale and radioactive dating, geologic events such as
these were witnessed across the globe, but never correlated to be one single
event.

